# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sonata in B Minor, by Franz Liszt*

*Sonata in B Minor, by Franz Liszt. Performed by Vadim Monastyrski on February 19, 2012, in Leshowitz Recital Hall, John J. Cali School of Music, Montclair State University. Recorded and edited by Rodney Leinberger. Camera: Canon XF300; software: Adobe Production Premiere CS5.*

youtube comments

*9:22-9-29 My favorite part. So AMAZING! That is a breath taking part. Liszt gets so much respect from me.

Amazing musician, outstanding performance!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wishful Singing - Ludwig Senfl - César Cui - Richard Leigh - Live - HD*

*Ter ere van het afscheid van Maartje van Weegen van haar AVRO-radioprogramma De Klassieken op radio 4 zingt Wishful Singing live vanuit het Concertgebouw werken van Ludwig Senfl, César Cui en Richard Leigh.

Ludwig Senfl: Das G'läut zu Speyer
César Cui: LÓnde est endormie
Richard Leigh 9arr. Tom Grondman): Don't Make My Brown Eyes Blue

Wishful Singing: 
Anne-Christine Wemekamp, sopraan
Maria Goetze, sopraan
Marjolein Verburg, mezzosopraan
Annemiek van der Ven, alt
Marjolein Stots, alt

Opgenomen 31 augustus 2012, kleine zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

A little beautiful song session


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wagner, Beethoven, Dvořák - Paul Lewis, Andris Nelsons (Full HD 1080p)*

*Richard Wagner: Rienzi - Overture
Ludwing van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2 in B flat major
Antonin Dvořák: Symphony No.9 in E minor

BBC Proms 2010

Paul Lewis, piano

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons*

Very fine mixed concert from the proms


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zimmerman Photoptosis & Berio Sinfonia - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra [HD]*

*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest en Synergy Vocals o.l.v. Ed Spanjaard 
Zimmermann - Photoptosis 
Berio - Sinfonia
Vrijdag 10 december 2010 Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

Strong and entertaining modern music


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann Piano Concerto in A minor- Kyle P. Walker, piano*

*April 14, 2012
Wright Auditorium, Greenville NC
East Carolina University Symphony Orchestra
Jorge Richter, conductor*

Very good

youtube comments

*I'm very pleased and delighted to be acquainted with this outstanding pianist...good job.

great performance...congrats

Beautiful!*


----------

